# How to fix cut telephone line???



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Just bought a house and have a phone line that was cut by a knife. Would like to repair the line, which is on the outside of the house.

How do I repair this?

Thanks in advance!
clove


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

Temporarily you can just cut it in half, pull some slack, strip back the wires and twist 'em together and wrap 'em with electrical tape. Usually only the red and green wires are used for a single phone line. 

Ideally, you should just replace the whole line, it's about .20/ft at the hardware store.


----------



## GREEN_ALIEN (Oct 17, 2004)

Home Depot / Lowes etc will have a crimp type, weather proof connector just for this little problem two isles left or right from the light bulbs lol (there way to much). They generally carry a 2 pair and 4 pair repair kit. It my say you need a special tool, you dont, just use channel locks.

GA


----------



## John_in_East_Tx (May 10, 2005)

I think that if the cut is before the junction box on the house, then it is the phone company's responsibility.

As a practical matter, just strip the wire, twist the same colored lines together and wrap it with electrical tape.


----------



## cfabe (Feb 27, 2005)

If the cut is before the NID (the grey box on the side of the house) then that is the phone company's wire. They may replace it for free since you are a new customer, or they might charge you because it was damaged on purpose, depends on the company. If it's after the NID it's your wire and you can fix it however you want. Make sure your splice is waterproof or you're going to be fixing it agian soon.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

As noted, if its on the phone company side then let them handle it. If ist on your side then it might be your problem. Most Phone companies have inside wire maintenance programs. Get it for a couple of month and have them fix the problem then get rid of it.

if you do do the work yourself I suggest you DONT splice it, but re-run the cable. Its may be a pain to run but it will be more of a pain if you dont get a water tight seal on the splice. Any place you need should be inside.


----------



## Kenneth in NC (Nov 20, 2002)

If your going to splice be sure to go by Radio Shack and get 4 of the waterproof phone line connectors. Strip line, put each color wire together using connectors. Had one fix like this last 2 years, Finally phone company fixed line by running new line from junction box to house.


----------

